# Vizsla on cover of...



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

If a Hungarian Pointer is going to be on a cover, I can't think of a better catalog!

Great looking example of a well-built and well-mannered hunting dog IMHO.

Have a great weekend.
RBD


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

Truth is - all our V's are coVer Dogs - got 2 shoot a friends new Beretta 486 by Marc Newson S/S last weekend - SWEET !!!!!! - time 2 start saving !!!!!


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

R said:


> Truth is - all our V's are coVer Dogs - got 2 shoot a friends new Beretta 486 by Marc Newson S/S last weekend - SWEET !!!!!! - time 2 start saving !!!!!


I was using a browning 725 hunter light,,,,yep, need to start saving too


----------

